# Home Lite Super 2 gas cap with Primer



## littlefreddie1 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey can anyone tell me how to go about fixing this issue with my Home Lite Super 2 chain saw,? It has a Gas cap with the Primer bulb built in to the cap and the Part number for the gas cap is A01372A, I have looked at every I-Net parts Store and they all say the part has been Discontinued,can anyone tell me how to fix this issue or how to get one aftermarket?? Thanks so much and this is my first time being on here so I hope I'm doin this right. My E-Mail address is [email protected] if you need or will e-mail me with help for this.again thanks.


----------



## Mpollock (Feb 25, 2013)

You haven't actually explained to us what the issue is.

If you do need to replace the gas cap, however, you would be better off contacting the manufacturer directly (by phone or email, not just their website) and explaining that you need a new one. You may also be able to pick one up second hand somewhere.


----------

